

Rebuilding the pitch deck for the Pocket - larkinrichards
http://reillybrennan.com/post/45738875908/comrades-edward-aten-on-rebuilding-the-pitch-deck-for

======
pkfrank
This is terrific, and definitely a compelling way to intro an idea, business,
concept, etc. on a mobile device. The tapping interaction is great, and the
language and image-progression (incremental text width; changing exposures;
etc.) feels natural and polished.

I could imagine a market for a solution that helps build these mobile-ready
"decks." Of course, the creator has to conceive and execute with a native
mobile experience in mind (not convert their existing deck), but a technology
layer that aids in the creation (either just the implementation, or with best-
practices to boot) would be terrific.

Ideally, one could find a similar experience without downloading an entire
standalone app, but I suppose you'll take what you can get. I'd just love to
be able to tell a new contact: "Check out CopThis.com/go and click through to
learn all about the project right from your phone!" Heck, I'd even be thrilled
to use: Mobile-Decks.com/CopThis

~~~
oo7jeep
Thanks for the feedback. It's something we have considered but decided against
it for launch. Eventually we imagine the phone will be where we do 95% of our
communication with non-enterprise users. We need to build a platform that lets
us communicate with all of them quickly and easily. Mobile web will definitely
be part of that!

------
StuieK
Awesome, tried it on iOS and it really is a nice experience. Given the
investment craze on mobile this would help to show you're really thinking
about the problem from a mobile perspective.

------
matthewfong
I tried this out on android and it was a really engaging experience. An auto-
play feature with timing effects could make it better but then having the need
for controls could be a setback.

~~~
oo7jeep
We went user controlled because we wanted people to be able to guide their own
experience. We watched a bunch of people use the app and noticed people went a
very different speeds.

It turned out that we show so little at a time that people went through the
deck in two ways: very slowly or very quickly. We couldn't have allowed both
to do that with an auto-play or video function.

~~~
arepb
When I went through it I tapped as fast as if I'm playing a video game,
although not because I'm a fast reader, more because there are so few words on
the screen. I don't think there's a good way to solve this, or that you need
to.

------
oo7jeep
I'm the creator of the Meet CopThis intro app. AMA!

Kidding. Thanks for the votes, downloads and words of encouragement. It is
greatly appreciated.

Ed

Edit: I guess AMA if you want to. :)

